# Jessie Williams / Crop Circles Tour Dates



## sprout (May 23, 2010)

May 23 & 24 - Youngstown, OH

May 28 - The Laboratory, Philadelphia, PA

May 29 - Folk the Park, Lancaster, PA
May 29 - Lava Lounge, Philadelphia, PA

June 5 - Brooklyn, NY

June 7 - Somewhere in Connecticut

June 18 - Folklore @ 119 Gallery, Lowell, MA

June 28 - Islington House Space, Allston, MA

We will probably add more. Check the Myspaces for updates

Crop Circles
Jessie Williams


----------



## Skye (May 23, 2010)

jessie williams rules. i'll haveta check out crop circles


----------



## rezmutts (Aug 19, 2010)

I invited her to the Navajo rez, But i guess she was scared of Indians..


----------



## bradupsthepunx (Aug 19, 2010)

rezmutts said:


> I invited her to the Navajo rez, But i guess she was scared of Indians..


she has been to huntsville a couple times, didnt come by on her last tour though...bummer


----------

